# Quotes



## Alundra

Tengo una pregunta.

¿Cómo se pueden poner varios "Quotes" en el mismo mensaje?
Me he dado cuenta que en el mismo mensaje, haceis referencia con los quotes a varios mensajes anteriores a la vez, y yo no sé como hacerlo.
¿Alguien me puede explicar como?

Alundra.


----------



## Wordsmyth

Alundra said:
			
		

> Tengo una pregunta.
> 
> ¿Cómo se pueden poner varios "Quotes" en el mismo mensaje?
> Me he dado cuenta que en el mismo mensaje, haceis referencia con los quotes a varios mensajes anteriores a la vez, y yo no sé como hacerlo.
> ¿Alguien me puede explicar como?
> 
> Alundra.


Saludos Alundra,

Sorry my Spanish isn't up to this, so I hope English will do  

Assuming I've understood your question correctly: In 'Advanced' reply mode, type or copy/paste the text that you want in quotes, select that text, then use the 'Wrap Quote Tags' button in the toolbar.



> yo no sé como hacerlo.
> ¿Alguien me puede explicar como?


If you want to reproduce the "Originally Posted by", you can type the person's name in the first Quote tag (Quote=Alundra):


			
				Alundra said:
			
		

> yo no sé como hacerlo.
> ¿Alguien me puede explicar como?


If anyone knows a better way, I'd be interested.
And if I mistranslated the question, I'll accept Spanish lessons  

W


----------



## Alundra

> ¿Alguien me puede explicar como?


 


> If you want to reproduce the "Originally Posted by",


 
¿Así?

Esto es una prueba, si me ha salido bien, es que además de que me has entendido, yo te he entendido a ti, jejejeejej 

Alundra.


----------



## Alundra

Siiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii, jajajajaaj,  


Gracias.
Alundra.


----------



## lsp

Wordsmyth said:
			
		

> Saludos Alundra,....
> If anyone knows a better way, I'd be interested.
> ...


Saludos Alundra y Wordsmyth, not a better way but another way... you can also click the QUOTE button in the bottom right corner of the post you want to quote and you will be taken to the Advanced Reply with the post and poster automatically populated (and editable).


----------



## jacinta

lsp said:
			
		

> Saludos Alundra y Wordsmyth, not a better way but another way... you can also click the QUOTE button in the bottom right corner of the post you want to quote and you will be taken to the Advanced Reply with the post and poster automatically populated (and editable).



Yes, but this only gives you the quote from the one post you are quoting.  I think Alundra and Word are talking about multiple quotes and I wanted to know this too.  I know I can get multiple quotes be copying and using the wrap around quotes but I didn{t know about the having to write in the names!  Is this how everyone does this?  Is there not an easier way?


----------



## Jana337

jacinta said:
			
		

> Yes, but this only gives you the quote from the one post you are quoting. I think Alundra and Word are talking about multiple quotes and I wanted to know this too. I know I can get multiple quotes be copying and using the wrap around quotes but I didn{t know about the having to write in the names!  Is this how everyone does this?  Is there not an easier way?



Hi Jacinta,

IMHO there's no having to write names.

When using the quote icon above, you get this - I changed the brackets to prevent the conversion into a real quote: (QUOTE)(/QUOTE) 

This can be done infinitely many times in a single post.

When you wish to have the *Originally Posted by* line included in each post, you have to edit the tag by  adding =name,  i.e. (QUOTE=jacinta)(/QUOTE).

I don't think there is an easier way.

Jana


----------



## cuchuflete

jacinta said:
			
		

> Yes, but this only gives you the quote from the one post you are quoting. I think Alundra and Word are talking about multiple quotes and I wanted to know this too. I know I can get multiple quotes be copying and using the wrap around quotes but I didn{t know about the having to write in the names! Is this how everyone does this? Is there not an easier way?


 This quote came from pressing the "quote" button in the lower right of your own message.




> I know I can get multiple quotes be copying and using the wrap around quotes


 This one was done by clicking the quote icon, and pasting text.




			
				The most lovely and witty Jacinta said:
			
		

> I think Alundra and Word are talking about multiple quotes and I wanted to know this too.


 This example was done manually, using the {quote=name} and {/quote} codes.

And now that I'm done playing with these high-tech toys, I shall revert to the methods of yore.

 "Quotation marks"


 Un abrazo,
Cuchu​


----------



## Alundra

Creo que ya lo entendí, ejejejej....   gracias a todos.

Alundra.


----------



## jacinta

Ohhh, okay.  Entendí tambien.  Esperaba que fuera manera más fácil, pues así es!  Gracias.


----------

